
The flame of conviction: Anthony Burgess on writing about D. H. Lawrence - smollett
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/dh-lawrence-anthony-burgess/
======
osullivj
Wonderful to read the Eastwood quote on Lawrence: "he was a mardarse".
Nottinghamshire has lots of dialect: mardy means sulky and petulant.

------
jajag
Have to admit to never having read anything by DH Lawrence, but Anthony
Burgess is always worth reading.

~~~
techer
Unfinished Clockwork Orange sequel found.

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/apr/25/the-
clockwork-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/apr/25/the-clockwork-
condition-lost-sequel-to-a-clockwork-orange-discovered)

------
sesm
Fear the Old Blood

